# Adopted fish came with problems.



## Brittrugger (May 30, 2010)

This past weekend i acquired a 80G tank from a lady that included it previous residents. When i got there to pick up the tank i then discovered that the Featherfin Catfish has Lateral Line Disease and the Jack Dempsey has popeye on the left eye. She said that both have had these issues for some time now.

I realize that LLD doesnt really have a "cure" but i was wondering if anyone has any advice on managing it to stop/slow its progression. Also with the Jack, i was curious if anyone has had any experience with a fish having popeye for sometime, if/how they treated it and did it improve?

Here's pics of the culprits:


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Treat popeye with Penicillin or amoxicillin. Not sure about lateral line. Fish disease is not my strong point *frown *


----------

